# Brody's Bath Day - Blow, blow, blow; Brush, brush brush. . .



## herrick51 (Mar 4, 2008)

Here's how I spent the last 3 hours! I love my boy's beautiful cottony soft coat, but every 10 days or so it takes lots of time - good thing I'm retired or he'd be shaved!

Wet neezer (tail down -AWWWWW!)








Happier wet dog (momma gives treats!)








After the blow, blow, blow, brush, brush, brush. . .








I'm such a Pretty Boy!








Now for a glass of wine!

mary


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Awww...what a handsome Brody. Do you blow dry him on the coach like that?

I sure wish Baloo would let me blow dry him, I think it would make a difference in the look of his coat.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes, he is a pretty boy!
Enjoy your wine.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

He really is a pretty boy! Have a great glass of wine.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Just think how many calories that must have burned off!!!
I need to follow suit...


----------



## herrick51 (Mar 4, 2008)

I can't spend any more money on the boy for a table and stand (or I won't be able to buy pinot noir!) so I blow him dry on the bathroom counter - it's a pretty good height for me - I'm 5'10". He's a good boy an stands fairly still for me. I think he does so well because my groomer is so gentle with him and he's gotten used to the dryer with her.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

You're right, he is a pretty boy indeed.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

He looks soooo soft! Good job, Mom!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

He looks gorgeous!!! You did a great job. A glass of wine well deserved.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Great job - he looks great. Mine got baths over the weekend, one on Sat and one on Sunday. I'm still brushing Shelby, because she doesn't like to sit for brushing very long.


----------



## herrick51 (Mar 4, 2008)

Sheri, Tucker has been one of the dogs who inspired me to learn how to blow-dry Brody. I initially just let him air dry, but looking at some of the pictures (like Tucker) and seeing how beautiful he looked after the groomer did him, I decided I could do it too!

Tucker is gorgeous - His coat looks a lot like Brody's in texture.

mary


----------



## vipbrj (Apr 13, 2009)

I just used a blow dryer to dry my dog for the first time and holy crap what a difference! When I let him air dry, he would end up with sort of straight hair on the front part of his back and the hair near his butt was incredibly curly. With the blow dryer it's all straight and sticking out like a puff ball! I think I could use him to apply some of my face products in the morning!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Brody looks beautiful, such a handsome boy! You did a great job on him and the wine sounds well deserved, enjoy!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

herrick51 said:


> Sheri, Tucker has been one of the dogs who inspired me to learn how to blow-dry Brody. I initially just let him air dry, but looking at some of the pictures (like Tucker) and seeing how beautiful he looked after the groomer did him, I decided I could do it too!
> 
> Tucker is gorgeous - His coat looks a lot like Brody's in texture.
> 
> mary


Mary, "the groomer" says thank you very much for the complement! biggrin1: That would be me, actually!) Tucker has never been to a "groomer," other than his Mom. It takes about 2 hours, start to finish, on bath days, every couple of weeks. And, of course the daily brushing, too.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Mary,
Brody looks beautiful!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

What a beautiful boy Brody is! You did a great job, mom.  I love that he's in the same spot on top of the couch in the 'before' and in the 'after' pics! lol 

I only partially blowdry mine because it just takes too long and we all get fed up after a while. I did notice that blow drying does produce a straighter and sometimes even softer coat. I got one of those driers with a table stand and it's great!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

I thought your thread was about Brady blowing coat! That's how I feel with Cooper blowing coat right now. Brush, brush, brush, blow, blow, blow. :frusty::frusty::frusty:


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Mine both got baths on Wednesday and it took three hours to do both. They didn't need much brushing out beforehand, thankfully, or it would have been worse. It's nice to have both clean at the same time though!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I love the way they look when they are blown out. I just learned yesterday how much easier it is to groom them with two people. My husband was holding the dryer while I was brushing. What a difference it made! I suppose I could buy one of those dryer stands, but my husband is free


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Nothing is free!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Mary, Brody's coat looks gorgeous! 
Gina


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Brody looks gorgeous!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh sooooooooooooooooooooo pretty! Dexter would hold still to get the straight hair look; Dexter has some wavy silky hair. How long does it take for Brody's hair to start curling or does it after the dry?


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Brody looks great!*

Brody looks a lot like Tucker and my Riki too! Do you have a pet dryer...I think I am going to get one. I hear they work much faster. And Riki has so much coat!

I see my sister's dalmation and her boxer...yes they are easy to bathe...but do they shed, especially the dalmation. So there goes that idea!


----------



## herrick51 (Mar 4, 2008)

Brody's hair stays fairly straight after the drying/brushing. He has a fairly straight, very cottony coat - we're camping in the red dust of Utah for the last 3 weeks, and I've come close to taking the scissors to him - what a dirty, dirty dog!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Brody looks so soft and fluffy in his pictures. It takes me about 3 hours to do Cicero from start to finish. He has so much hair to dry but I love it ...then the next morning he runs like heck in the wet grass and we have to blow again. Yep..thoughts of scissors creep into my head at times also.


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

It was well worth the time for he looks great! The boys are getting puppy cuts again for the summer.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

I love Brody's beard! In fact, I took his face shot to my groomer to show her how a cute Hav face cut should look! And the glass of wine for you afterwards . . . a great reward for such a beautiful boy, thanks to your hard work


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Brody looks wonderful!!


----------

